# 91 Stanza Gxe brake lights stuck on.



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

hi. the other day i got home and went in side. a few mins later my room mate comes home and says "uh, man, i think your break lights are on". Went out side, sure enough, there on. all the time. The only way to get them off is to pull the fuse. my breaks arent sticking (at least that i can tell) and the pedal is pulled back all the way. this tells me that its either a switch problem or a electrical problem. thing of it is, i cant find the switch that the brake pedal is activating. 

so my questions. 

1) where is that danged switch at? 
2) could it be any other problem? 
3) if it is the switch, and i can find it, how could i tell if its blown or not, and how much / how easy is it to replace the switch. im not a mechanic by any mean,s so im wondering if i can do it at home or need to take it some where. 

thanks
adam


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

crawl under the dash, look at the brake light switch located kinda above your brake pedal, there should be a bracket attached to the brake pedal arm that has 1 or 2 holes in it, the hole that lines up with the brake switch should have a little rubber cap in it that hits the switch, if the hole is empty the switch will pass right through it and the lights will never turn off. I just took the one off my parts car but I guess you could tape a pice of metal or something over the hole to make the switch work again, let me know if that's the problem.


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

ok, i looked up under the dash, but didnt see what you were talking about. like i said, im not the smartest guy in the world. but i did where the break arm was pushing a metal rod in past the floor board into a rubber hole in the floor (im guessing the breaks). is that the switch? I also found small peices of rubber (greenish) that looked like a circle, that are all broken on my floor bored. is that metal pole attached to the break arm the switch?


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

ok, i found the switch, and hitting is making it go on and off. whats the best thing to do to fix it? is there a replacement part i can buy to fix it or what?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I guess you could go to the dealer and see if they can get the part, if you don't want to buy anything I think you could get around it by just putting a bolt in that hole or something and adjusting the switch so it hits it right, but I would suggest trying the dealer.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You had your pedal stop break off so now the switch just goes thru the hole is my guess. Go to the dealer and order one after you show them what you need. It will probably only be a few dollars.

Troy


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah, i got the peice i need. the rubber stopper that holds the break light switch in (to make the lights go off) had crumbled into peices and was on my floor. Once some of the stuff was explained to me how it worked (by people on this board) i put 2 and 2 toghter. I have a new rubber stopper, but havent got it in yet. its a hard peice to get in (for me at least).


----------

